# Gennet vs Serum for Over 40's IVF using OE?



## coldhandswarmheart (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there

Really really hoping to get some advice and or/opinions from you lovely ladies.

Going into our 3rd IVF, with no specific medical concerns (apart from good old egg quality!), and needing to go abroad for financial reasons, have narrowed down our options to these two - mainly from all the info on here! Which has been brilliant.

As I'm 41 and therefore feeling like I'm watching the clock and even though our recent 2nd cycle only came back with a BFN last week, I'm really anxious to get cracking.

I've started the ball rolling with both - both have so far been great with email responses and info. 

We live in London so initial thoughts of Gennet having sister clinic here for scans etc seemed really appealing, plus they do also now do the whole IVF cycle at  City Fertility if necessary, although it is more expensive than going to Prague for EC and ET, obviously. I've made an appointment to see a Dr there for preliminary chat in 2 weeks' time.

Serum sent a very detailed questionnaire to fill in, which I sent back and got a very detailed response that has scared me but also given me confidence in them in equal measure! I was sort of hoping we'd get away with not having to do 2 separate trips there, but it sounds as though they are very keen to do an initial visit for aquascan, hydroscopy etc before we go back for treatment. Is that fairly standard? Haven't had either of these here or had them mentioned as at all my previous scans from IVF, Dr always seemed confident I had no obvious problems in that department, but I guess each clinic has it's own particular ways of working, so am happy to do it if it's one of those ones they like to cross of the list.  I'm also worried this is going to start to make it more costly....

Anyway, I know it's early days so we're trying to keep an open mind - it's just that if there was any one out there with specific experience of either of these, with similar stats to mine age and experience-wise - I'd be so grateful for any feedback. 

Thank you so much ladies, really appreciate it at this confusing, emotional and stressful time!
xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Honey  

I moderate the Czech boards so, whilst I haven't been there, I feel that I know a bit about the clinic ! I do know that one of my ladies recently posted that Gennet do have more successes than City, and a fair few of them get their scans & bits at City, then travel to Gennet for transfer. Gennet have a fantastic success rate, which is why their waiting list is so long. They are great with immune issues & happy to work with you. Why not ask on the Gennet thread for an opinion, many of them will have looked at Serum too.

However, if it were me, I would probably go to Serum !! This is based on my gut feeling after reading many observations on here. Penny has an incredible reputation for being meticulous in her treatment to get ladies pregnant, although not cheap.

Having said all that, if it came down to cost & 2 goes at Gennet were the same as 1 go at Serum I would go to Gennet  

Sorry if I've just brought up more questions than answers  

xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Coldhands

I'm with Serum and can't praise them highly enough. We did get pregnant first cycle but I miscarried   However, the whole cycle was a vast improvement for me on UK treatment. It was individualised and tailored and I felt like they listened to us. We are going back for FET next month.....we didn't get any frosties in the UK, so another improvement.

For us, cost isn't the main motivator as once you take flights and accommodation into account it's probably not that much different but I do think the type of treatment we have had as been more thorough.

Good luck making your decision - wherever you choose will be right for you   And don't forget to ask questions on the threads for those boards too  

Grey xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

its a tricky question. I'd say if you could  afford, then try both. Its just might be that only one of seemingly equally good clinics would suit you.

I've had 4 tries in Serum and unfortunately despite great results  - all were bfn.

My problem is similar to your - no major issues apart from age (which is  a huge issue).  I've now moved on to Eastern European clinics and eyeing Gennet as well.

My plan is (still is) to do embryo banking with Japanese mini ivf(obviously its would be too expensive with Serum, hence my move to Eastern Europe) and then do PGS (you cannot do that in Greece). I just feel its  waste of money to keep on transferring embryos without knowing whether the problem is with embryos or something else.
Gennet and many other Eastern European clinics are much cheaper for this purpose, so I'd say you can squeeze 2/3 cycles plus most of them offer immunes as well. 


good luck with your choice


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi All

I'm also in the same boat, after two failed IVF cycles on the NHS, I moved onto Serum, unfortunately due to poor response (only one egg and crap quality) I was advised by Penny that Donor was my only option, however I'm unwilling to move on at this stage from OE.  Could be a complete waste of money but I've been given so many different answers and suggestions that I want to give it one more go before I start thinking about DE.  

For that reason, I'm now on the wait list for an appointment with Gennet as they have such a good reputation and for me in South Wales, it's a lot easier to get to and from. I've also started taking DHEA, which I know Serum aren't keen on as I figured things couldn't get much worse.  I'm also beginning to think that the whole process is a crap shoot and therefore cost wise Gennet would work out cheaper if I did need to move onto DE.

Don't know if this helps but thought I'd stick in my two cents.


----------



## needmorewine (Sep 9, 2016)

@bundles - you mentioned you are a moderator for the Czech boards. I'm new to FF but can't seem to find where these boards are!!!!  Can you point me in the right direction?!  Thank you.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Honey 

Czech boards are here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

xx


----------

